# Need info on 200k and entrapenaurial spirit



## kitkatkoe (Nov 17, 2009)

After alot of research it seems my only avenue of living in the US is by either starting or buying a business over there.. which I do have the means to do... Yes I have looked info up on this.. but alot of it does seem very conflicting...

Ive been to the US many times... so am I right in thinking that the foreigners who own the local grocery stores have gotten residency this way...
Anyone who has experience with getting residency via starting up or buying an exisitng business who can give me advice.. it would be greatly appreciated...

Seriously the US is harder to get into than fort knox it seems... the way the economy is over there right now.. you think they would be welcoming peeps wanting residency that have cash up their sleeve ...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

kitkatkoe said:


> After alot of research it seems my only avenue of living in the US is by either starting or buying a business over there.. which I do have the means to do... Yes I have looked info up on this.. but alot of it does seem very conflicting...
> 
> Ive been to the US many times... so am I right in thinking that the foreigners who own the local grocery stores have gotten residency this way...
> Anyone who has experience with getting residency via starting up or buying an exisitng business who can give me advice.. it would be greatly appreciated...
> ...


For the 200k and an entrepreneurial spirit, read about the E2 visa here: Treaty Investor visa - E-2. The biggest problem with it is that it does NOT generally lead to residency. If the business goes or fails to deliver, you go to. There is no direct path to a green card. Caveat emptor -- the road is strewn with scam merchants and corpses.

The US is easy to get in if you fit in their narrow niches, or pretty impossible if you don't. My experience is that most folks came here through force of circumstance rather than volition. This is very different to the hoards who emigrate to Canada, Australia and New Zealand.


----------

